# Travel Advertising > Attractions >  Bristol-One Of The Best Attractions In England

## henryivane

Bristol is the beautiful place is one of the largest centers of employment, education and culture in the region. We can visit the popular Port of Bristol, the commercial port and many such interesting places during a stay in Bristol.

----------


## ankita1234

Bristol is the only UK city to have won the title European Green Capital for 2015.

----------


## davidsmith36

Bristol is the wonderful place is one of the biggest focuses of job, trag and culture in the district. We can visit the mainstream Port of Bristol, the business port and numerous such fascinating spots amid a stay in Bristol.

----------


## sukamin123

It's great to be here with everyone, I have a lot of knowledge from what you share, to say thanks, the information and knowledge here helps me a lot. mapquest driving directions

----------


## pukaka

Your feedback helps me a lot, A very meaningful event, I hope everything will go well temple run 3

----------

